# Speicherkarte defekt



## Full Flavor (18 März 2011)

Hallo

ich habe eine 8 GB Speicherkarte die in meinem Handy nicht mehr funktioniert hat. Ich wollte Sie am PC formatieren, bzw. die Daten retten. Wenn ich sie jetzt am PC anschließe bekomme ich nur 32 MB angezeigt! 

Woran kann das liegen, kann ich die irgendwie reparieren?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Verpolt (18 März 2011)

Full Flavor schrieb:


> Hallo
> ...Ich wollte Sie am PC formatieren, bzw. die Daten retten.



Ja wat den nun?

Formatiert und jetzt 32 mb? (NTFS,FAT....?)


----------



## Full Flavor (18 März 2011)

Ich bekomme als größe des Speichers nur 32 MB angezeigt. Somit keine auch keine Daten die ich retten kann. Dann wollte ich mal formatieren ohne Daten retten (nicht ausgeführt) und habe auch nur 32 MB angezeigt bekommen.


----------



## Verpolt (18 März 2011)

Hmm,

schau mal in der Datenträgerverwaltung (Systemsteuerung-Verwaltung...) nach.

Wie wird die Karte dort angezeigt?


----------



## bike (18 März 2011)

Full Flavor schrieb:


> Ich bekomme als größe des Speichers nur 32 MB angezeigt. Somit keine auch keine Daten die ich retten kann. Dann wollte ich mal formatieren ohne Daten retten (nicht ausgeführt) und habe auch nur 32 MB angezeigt bekommen.



Mich würde interessieren, was für eine Karte es ist und an welchem Rechner bzw OS und wie du die an die Daten heran wolltest.


bike


----------



## thomass5 (18 März 2011)

Versuch mal testdisk, damit hab ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Thomas


----------



## bike (18 März 2011)

Du kannst auch mal Knoppix oder Gparted versuchen.
Damit macht du nix kaputt, aber du erfährst eien ganze Menge.


bike


----------



## Full Flavor (21 März 2011)

Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde hatte keine Zeit.

Also ich habe Windows 7, die Karte ist eine MicroSD mit Adapter ich greife über mein externes Kartenlesegerät zu.


----------



## Full Flavor (21 März 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Versuch mal testdisk, damit hab ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> Thomas



Also bei testdisk war das Ergebnis:

*Partition sector doesn't have the endmark 0xAA55


*


----------



## Stromjunkie (1 April 2011)

Dann ist die Partition wohl defekt... Logischerweise kann das Betriebssystem diese dann auch nicht mehr ordentlich erkennen.
Eine Wiederherstellung der Daten kostet da mehr als ne neue Speicherkarte...
Mittels eines Hex-Editors kannst du auch versuchen die betroffene Stelle zu reparieren (Chance auf Erfolg korreliert da eher gegen 0)


----------

